# A little advice



## Guest

Update: I have managed to find a blend I am very happy with in terms of gloss and durability it's been on the daily car now for 5 weeks and recently washed the beading has re-appeared.

I am facing one hurdle though that's preventing me from being 100% happy with my wax and that's application/removal.

Applying the wax thinly does not go a long way, i have left to cure for 5/10/15 mins and when buffing i don't know if it feels a little greasy or grabby. Ideally i'd like to apply smoothly and little effort to buff off.

The rest is everything i want from my wax, i am not asking for any ingrediant names or any "secrets" just some advice as to what may cause this and what i should concentrate on to help with this issue.

If you do not wish to openly help, i can contact you on facebook private messenger as i do not have access to PM on here.

Thank you

J


----------



## shelton

1. Whatever mix of waxes you use (out of Carnauba, Montan, Petrochem, etc.), you'll never get more than 4 weeks durability in the winter.

2. I'm not sure what you mean here... If you're worried that reducing the parfum % will affect the consistency, of course you could remedy by adding a little scentless oil. That all depends on your ingredients though, you'll have to experiment. It might be fine just reducing the parfum %wt.

3. You need to wash with dilute shampoo. If the wax is still on the car, beading should reemerge when you remove the dirt. That said, wax is not super durable, so washing after 3-4 weeks will probably remove most of the last of the wax anyway. Also, it's oleophilic, so traffic film builds up over time, making it difficult to clean without removing the wax. Besides, 3-4 weeks is what you'd expect anyway in winter. Time to reapply.

At Soft99 our waxes are mostly 'hybrid waxes' that incorporate functional polymers to enhance specific properties of the product, such as durability or hydrophobicity. Carnauba is already very durable for a wax. If you want more durability than Carnauba has anyway, you need to look beyond just blending true waxes.


----------



## Guest

shelton said:


> 1. Whatever mix of waxes you use (out of Carnauba, Montan, Petrochem, etc.), you'll never get more than 4 weeks durability in the winter.
> 
> 2. I'm not sure what you mean here... If you're worried that reducing the parfum % will affect the consistency, of course you could remedy by adding a little scentless oil. That all depends on your ingredients though, you'll have to experiment. It might be fine just reducing the parfum %wt.
> 
> 3. You need to wash with dilute shampoo. If the wax is still on the car, beading should reemerge when you remove the dirt. That said, wax is not super durable, so washing after 3-4 weeks will probably remove most of the last of the wax anyway. Also, it's oleophilic, so traffic film builds up over time, making it difficult to clean without removing the wax. Besides, 3-4 weeks is what you'd expect anyway in winter. Time to reapply.
> 
> At Soft99 our waxes are mostly 'hybrid waxes' that incorporate functional polymers to enhance specific properties of the product, such as durability or hydrophobicity. Carnauba is already very durable for a wax. If you want more durability than Carnauba has anyway, you need to look beyond just blending true waxes.


Shelton, thank you for taking the time to reply. Appreciate it.

At least i know I am doing something right with average of 3-4 weeks during the winter months on a daily driver.

What i mean with scents is, i have the full blend mix already for a reasonable wax that i am happy with. however do i substitute say 5g of carrier oil for say 5g of scent oil as opposed to having the full blend mixed and then adding another 5g of scent. i hope this explains what i am trying to say a i am now experimenting with colours and scents.

Thanks for your help Shelton.

Best Regards,

J


----------



## shelton

Your suggestion for substituting the aroma for some oil is not unreasonable, but you still don't know how it will turn out until you _do_ it, because the oils might have completely different physical properties. You might do that and then decide _uh, needs more oil..._

But that's the joy of experimentation ^^
Not only do you end up with something useful, you inevitably accumulate knowledge and experience of the things you work with along the way. Like eating the cookie dough cut-offs.

Have fun pal =]


----------



## Guest

Update: I have managed to find a blend I am very happy with in terms of gloss and durability it's been on the daily car now for 5 weeks and recently washed the beading has re-appeared.

I am facing one hurdle though that's preventing me from being 100% happy with my wax and that's application/removal.

Applying the wax thinly does not go a long way, i have left to cure for 5/10/15 mins and when buffing i don't know if it feels a little greasy or grabby. Ideally i'd like to apply smoothly and little effort to buff off.

The rest is everything i want from my wax, i am not asking for any ingrediant names or any "secrets" just some advice as to what may cause this and what i should concentrate on to help with this issue.

*If you do not wish to openly help, i can contact you on facebook private messenger as i do not have access to PM on here.*

Thank you

J


----------



## Guest

Is there anyone out there willing to offer some help ?


----------



## myself2x

Jaffa91 said:


> Is there anyone out there willing to offer some help ?


I recommend you silicone oil. Try to add silicone oil in equal to 10 % of the weight of the wax. I think silicone oil of 100 cs viscosity is suitable.


----------

